# Sherlock: Series 2



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Has anyone seen Scandal in Belgravia yet?  I just got finished watching and am really happy to see that the new ones are just as good as the first three.  So many great lines, but I don't want to ruin it for anyone.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Has anyone seen it yet? I just got finished watching and am really happy to see that the new ones are just as good as the first three. So many great lines, but I don't want to ruin it for anyone.


haven't seen it, but am happy to hear it's as good as the others.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What channel is it showing on?


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Would like to see it...


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

We just discovered this show and love it! Still working on the first three, but glad to hear the new ones are promising. I thought it was brilliant to make Holmes a "high-functioning sociopath" because he was always so know-it-all and condescending in the books.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Is it the BBC series that you are referring to?
My daughter loves it.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

The new series is out?

*manly squeals of joy*

They are also doing Hound of the Baskervilles this season - looking forward to that one.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I found the info here on PBS's website, it will be on Masterpiece theater (usually on Sunday nights) starting Jan 15th...

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/schedule/index.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I found the info here on PBS's website, it will be on Masterpiece theater (usually on Sunday nights) starting Jan 15th...
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/schedule/index.html


Good! I have that set to record on my TiVo. . .will confirm it's not been changed! (Also note that it usually repeats later in the week as well. . . .)


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh. My. God.  New Downton Abbey, followed by new Sherlock Holmes?  I think my head is going to explode.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am right there with you drenfrow, loved both, pretty much love anything BBC... am also excited about Great Expectations and all the others on the list!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

drenfrow said:


> Oh. My. God. New Downton Abbey, followed by new Sherlock Holmes? I think my head is going to explode.


 

Can't wait for both these to air down here in Australia.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Loved the first three and recording the 2nd series so we can overload on it one night 

Ian


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You can stream the series 1 and 2 episodes from www.bbc.co.uk.
Unless I am not reading my screen correctly.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> You can stream the series 1 and 2 episodes from www.bbc.co.uk.
> Unless I am not reading my screen correctly.


geoff, that's the main BBC homepage. where exactly did you see a streaming?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry for not being more clear, yes it was the BBC Series.  A friend and I couldn't wait for it to come stateside so we found it otherwise.  I just know it's a shame that everyone is all hyped about this "New Sherlock Holmes" and they mean the horrid movie out in theaters when this doesn't have nearly the recognition it deserves.  I'm glad it's coming to Masterpiece Theater so soon, I really enjoyed it and was happy for how well the tied it up in the end.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Watched it yesterday - it was excellent! Loved Series 1, and Series 2 started off with a bang. All 4 episodes are miles better than the Robert Downey Jr./Jude Law cinema adaptations.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

scarlet said:


> geoff, that's the main BBC homepage. where exactly did you see a streaming?


It was just further into the site.....but now that I have tried to "play" the episodes, they present a message that says "only in UK".
Sorry for raising hopes.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, you need a Virtual IP set up in London to see things on the BBC iPlayer from the states.  They're pretty easy to get, some are even free but have limited bandwidth.  I had a $5/month one for a while but I didn't end up using it enough.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I found the info here on PBS's website, it will be on Masterpiece theater (usually on Sunday nights) starting Jan 15th...
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/schedule/index.html


I checked and it looks like what's airing on the 15th is a reairing of the first series. Some googling lead me to a site that said the series 2 US premiere is May 6th.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

JimJ said:


> I checked and it looks like what's airing on the 15th is a reairing of the first series. Some googling lead me to a site that said the series 2 US premiere is May 6th.


Oh... dang... but thanks!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

JimJ said:


> I checked and it looks like what's airing on the 15th is a reairing of the first series. Some googling lead me to a site that said the series 2 US premiere is May 6th.


Hopes dashed! But hopefully only until May...


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

scarlet said:


> haven't seen it, but am happy to hear it's as good as the others.


Ditto. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Just saw Hound of the Baskervilles, really fun twist they put on that one.  Also...

Those of you having to wait until May for more Benedict Cumberbatch, I have no idea if this is new on Netflix or not but there's a show called "Fortysomething" that it just suggested to me the other night.  It has Hugh Laurie in it so I was willing to give it a go, I've loved him since first seeing Jeeves and Wooster.  Much to my surprise, there is also a large role played by a decade younger Benedict... I nearly didn't recognize him, but his features are so distinct.  Totally unrelated, but somehow related anyway, "Kingdom" is also new as far as I can tell and very much worth a watch... it stars Stephen Fry in an almost Murder She Wrote role.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Downey and Cumberbatch do completely versions of Holmes, and they both work. You can put him in any setting, any time, and he still works. There's just something impermeable about the Great Detective.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, in fairness the Robert Downey Jr/Jude Law versions are made with very different intentions than the BBC versions.  I like both for very different reasons.  I knew that the BBC made a new series, but didn't realize it was airing in the US this soon.  I seemed to think it was going to premiere in May.  I saw that date somewhere...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> Well, in fairness the Robert Downey Jr/Jude Law versions are made with very different intentions than the BBC versions. I like both for very different reasons. I knew that the BBC made a new series, but didn't realize it was airing in the US this soon. I seemed to think it was going to premiere in May. I saw that date somewhere...


Three episodes aired here last year on PBS. . . .Masterpiece Mystery. . . . .I think they're re-airing those in preparation for the next few episodes later in the Spring.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I was sorely disappointed when I found out that season 2 would not air here in the US until the spring. I even tried to look for it to stream on the PBS site. No joy.  

Guess I'll still have to wait until spring.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes the First series of three start on PBS' Masterpiece this weekend.
Then the Second "season" starts in May - again on PBS.
Check their site for exact times.


edited to add:  in the fine print it says something like not in all areas.
The DC stations, specifically WETA are not carrying the broadcast.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's no wonder Sherlock is so good, when the Steven Moffat and Mark Gatiss are the team behind it. Of course, they're also among the guiding hands behind Doctor Who at present and there are a lot of similarities between Sherlock and The Doctor.

Apparently Benedict Cumberbatch was going to go up for the part of The Doctor when David Tennant was leaving, but was persuaded not to do it. Which is a shame as I think he would have been great in the part - though of course then we would likely not have got Sherlock - and that would have been a shame too!

BC is also in the new film 'War Horse', just released in the UK and which is said to be excellent, and he is also rumoured to be playing the villain in the next Star Trek movie.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> BC is also in the new film 'War Horse', just released in the UK and which is said to be excellent, and he is also rumoured to be playing the villain in the next Star Trek movie.


At first I thought he was odd-looking, but I think the coat won me over.... it's right up there with Darcy's duster in the BBC Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Has anyone seen Scandal in Belgravia yet? I just got finished watching and am really happy to see that the new ones are just as good as the first three. So many great lines, but I don't want to ruin it for anyone.


Wow!!!
We watched it this evening and just wow!
There were so many things going on that I'm sure I missed some things. No doubt we will be watching it again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone know if there is going to be a Season 3?


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

There is, yes.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

They're looking to sue CBS now for them developing a show called "Elementary" about Sherlock Holmes set in modern day New York. Can't say I blame them... and really don't see how they can make it anywhere near as good.

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/tv/news/legal-thriller-looms-as-sherlock-takes-his-caseload-to-new-york-6292682.html


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> They're looking to sue CBS now for them developing a show called "Elementary" about Sherlock Holmes set in modern day New York. Can't say I blame them... and really don't see how they can make it anywhere near as good.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/tv/news/legal-thriller-looms-as-sherlock-takes-his-caseload-to-new-york-6292682.html


They're making it because their offer to do a remake of 'Sherlock' for US viewers came to nothing? Why did they need to do a remake in the first place? Apparently, the BBC's 'Sherlock' is a 'cult hit' in the US anyway, suggesting that American viewers don't need a remake in order to appreciate it. Do US programme makers think Americans not capable of understanding anything made in Britain - or are they so self involved they think that anything not made in the US must be capable of being improved upon?

I would have thought Sherlock Holmes was about as quintessentially British - English in fact - as you could get. Updating it to the 21st century was a risky idea, but I think the BBC have got it spot on. If it ain't broke, don't fix it - and stop jumping on the bandwagon. It's been done already. Go think up your own ideas.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

May, then, here in the US?  I am just glad the next series is finally done and coming out!  Leaving a cliffhanger like that for so long...jeez.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The second series ends in a bit of a cliffhanger as well.  You have been warned.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> They're making it because their offer to do a remake of 'Sherlock' for US viewers came to nothing? Why did they need to do a remake in the first place? Apparently, the BBC's 'Sherlock' is a 'cult hit' in the US anyway, suggesting that American viewers don't need a remake in order to appreciate it. Do US programme makers think Americans not capable of understanding anything made in Britain - or are they so self involved they think that anything not made in the US must be capable of being improved upon?
> 
> I would have thought Sherlock Holmes was about as quintessentially British - English in fact - as you could get. Updating it to the 21st century was a risky idea, but I think the BBC have got it spot on. If it ain't broke, don't fix it - and stop jumping on the bandwagon. It's been done already. Go think up your own ideas.


It's a combination of US program makers and UK program makers. I've worked with British showrunners on American shows and they would make ridiculous changes, all the while insisting that "Americans will love this." All the Americans would roll our eyes. But they wouldn't listen; they kind of assume Americans are dumb. Conversely, American network executives don't think Americans care about anything taking place outside of our own borders, therefore it must be Americanized. (Look at the US version of "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.") I'm sure the whole "Sherlock Holmes" in London just seemed way to foreign for American networks, so Sherlock in NYC was conceived.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

DYB said:


> It's a combination of US program makers and UK program makers. I've worked with British showrunners on American shows and they would make ridiculous changes, all the while insisting that "Americans will love this." All the Americans would roll our eyes. But they wouldn't listen; they kind of assume Americans are dumb. Conversely, American network executives don't think Americans care about anything taking place outside of our own borders, therefore it must be Americanized. (Look at the US version of "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.") I'm sure the whole "Sherlock Holmes" in London just seemed way to foreign for American networks, so Sherlock in NYC was conceived.


I think there probably is some difference in taste between the two countries, but my argument in this case is really that if you Americanize Sherlock Holmes, he stops being Sherlock Holmes. IMO his very Britishness, and that of many of the people he interacts with, is an integral part of his character and the story. Mrs Hudson as a New Yorker? Lestrade as a Bronx detective? *shudders*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have a problem with updating Sherlock Holmes and putting him in New York. . .he's pretty much in the Public Domain so I don't really see where the makers of the current UK series can successfully argue that they've been infringed. There are probably already books where that's been done, actually, if you look. Not saying they're good -- just saying I'd certainly be willing to watch an episode or 3. I'm not really a 'purist' about SH -- if it's well done, I'm likely to watch it, if it's not, I won't. I agree that the current _Sherlock_series (having seen only the 3 episodes that aired last year) is well done.

I expect the US promoters want something they can put on the commercial channels and sell advertising for. As it is, in general, the BBC stuff comes over on our Public, non-commercial television. They're shot somewhat differently. For shows on the commercial channels, there are clear scene breaks every 8 to 12 minutes so there's a good place to throw in a commercial break. Many BBC shows are shot so that the story starts at the beginning and goes to the end -- sometimes for an hour and a half. I like that -- but it wouldn't work as well on commercial TV. PBS (Public Broadcasting) is set up that there are no commercial breaks during the show, just a few minutes before and after each feature where the corporations who have donated get a half minute to say they've done so and give their spiel. Much less 'in your face'. So the British imports work well with their format.

It's also true that the commercial channels are generally more watched in the US as a whole than PBS -- the success of _Downton Abbey_ notwithstanding. I'm dead certain, of course, there are households where the opposite is true.  We're pretty eclectic, here -- we watch what seems good no matter where it's shown. But, in general, if a production company wants to make money by producing a TV show, they're probably going to want to be able to put it on Commercial TV where more people are likely to see it. And where they are, therefore, likely to be able to sell it for a higher price, because the networks figure they'll be able to sell more ad space. PBS isn't generally willing to pay as much which is why the US produced content is often a yawnfest.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I can almost guarantee CBS tried to buy the rights to the show, much like we did with The Office, Top Gear, The IT Crowd, Being Human, America's Got Talent, Queer as Folk... the list goes on and on.  Anyway, I bet CBS approached them about remaking Sherlock and they refused, so CBS turned around and decided to make their own.  I think if this is the case then they may just have a reason to bring suit.  I think we're beyond having to have shows Americanized.  It's silly to remake them when the originals are usually even better.

Another reason why the US remakes British shows is we're not happy with just 2 or 3 seasons of 6 episodes a piece.  BBC is really big on letting a show run as long as it needs to.  We run shows into the ground and then keep on pushing to bleed everything out of them we can.  A show like The Office had 2 seasons of 6 episodes in the UK and, despite being wildly successful, stopped there with only a few followup specials.  In the US we're in Season 8?  And each season except the first one is 22 episodes.  We have nearly twice the episodes in a single season as they did in a full run.  And, in my opinion, it has long since run its course.  But I'm betting that's a big reason we want to remake instead of import.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Just finished watching/streaming the first season from netflix. Great take on the Holmes story. Didn't even know about it until I noticed this thread. BBC has some really good programming. Some that I've enjoyed on dvd or streaming...

Whitechapel:The Ripper Returns.
Jekyll.
Being Human.
Law & Order UK (on first season now). Mainly wanted to see Martha Jon..er..Freema Agyeman again. Missed her.
And of course Doctor Who.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I can almost guarantee CBS tried to buy the rights to the show, much like we did with The Office, Top Gear, The IT Crowd, Being Human, America's Got Talent, Queer as Folk... the list goes on and on. Anyway, I bet CBS approached them about remaking Sherlock and they refused, so CBS turned around and decided to make their own. I think if this is the case then they may just have a reason to bring suit. I think we're beyond having to have shows Americanized. It's silly to remake them when the originals are usually even better.
> 
> Another reason why the US remakes British shows is we're not happy with just 2 or 3 seasons of 6 episodes a piece. BBC is really big on letting a show run as long as it needs to. We run shows into the ground and then keep on pushing to bleed everything out of them we can. A show like The Office had 2 seasons of 6 episodes in the UK and, despite being wildly successful, stopped there with only a few followup specials. In the US we're in Season 8? And each season except the first one is 22 episodes. We have nearly twice the episodes in a single season as they did in a full run. And, in my opinion, it has long since run its course. But I'm betting that's a big reason we want to remake instead of import.


You are correct about the standard US network season running to about 22 episodes - whereas in the UK they will do just a handful. (A mid-season replacement might be 6 to 12 episodes) The quality remains much higher in the UK because they don't run out of ideas. A US "Sherlock Holmes" season 1 will be longer than what will likely be all of the UK "Sherlock Holmes!"

There's one additional reason US networks love to remake British shows - they can see what they're investing money in. US network executives are incapable of using their imaginations and developing shows. (I exaggerate a little, but only a little.) They want to see it before they air it. That's why there are usually pilots. With remaking of UK shows they can see what they are commissioning; it saves them a lot of angst. Even HBO wouldn't commission a full season (closer in number to what the UK does than a US network) of something like "Boardwalk Empire" from Martin Scorsese - until Scorsese directed the $18 million pilot. They made "A Game of Thrones" pilot also. Even known entities like Scorsese and Martin can't get a network like HBO interested without having a fully produced sample of what the final product will look like - what does that say about anyone else. So I'm not surprised CBS wants to make their own "Sherlock Holmes" (reairing the BBC version isn't an option). And I'm not surprised the UK people refused (to make 22 one hour episodes). But I'm not convinced there's cause for a lawsuit since "Sherlock Holmes" is in public domain and the idea of updating him isn't very revolutionary.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

DYB said:


> There's one additional reason US networks love to remake British shows - they can see what they're investing money in. US network executives are incapable of using their imaginations and developing shows. (I exaggerate a little, but only a little.) They want to see it before they air it. That's why there are usually pilots. With remaking of UK shows they can see what they are commissioning; it saves them a lot of angst.


Also, they are so risk-averse that they like to do something that has already been done and been a success. That way, if the show flops, the developers can say "Who'd have thunk it, this was a huge success when the British character was done in a British way on PBS?!?! The movie industry suffers from the same syndrome, which is why we see so many remakes of films from a couple of decades ago.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For $2.51, (temporarily, presumably) this may interest fans of the BBC series. It is NOT a novelization of the show, it is some of the original AC Doyle stories of Holmes, with commentary by one of the creators of the tv show on how that story influenced the series.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005OYF57A/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

http://www.amazon.com/Sherlock-Adventures-Holmes-ebook/dp/B005OYF57A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327974827&sr=1-1


----------

